# Pls advise: a good Website to find the Dollar Value/Evaluation for my sites $$ Value/Net Worth, Thx. :)



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi all, I found this site. It evaluates the Net Worth of a website. I was wondering if anyone has an opinion on this site, or knows of a better one. It's free, sometimes you get what you pay for, sometimes free is good. 

Do you have any advice to share on websites like this? Are there better one to thisinformation?

(Net worth, daily page views, daily ad revenue)

Here's the one I am looking at:

ebay.com Estimated Worth $133.84 Million USD by websiteoutlook

Thanks, all!  Have a really nice day. 

PS: Sorry Ebay is in there, it's just there as an example to show the info the site gives.


----------



## blingqueen (Jun 29, 2008)

godaddy also offers a service that will do this, you do have to pay for them to evaluate your site though... I have not heard of the other company but since it is free it wouldn't hurt! Then depending on what you need to have/use the information for it may be worth going through a paid company like godaddy or someone else and you could compare to see how accurate the free one was


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Neat link. I found out mine is worth $255.50, I could get a tank of gas with that!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If your site is earning revenue, I don't know of an "automated" website that will tell you your site's worth.

In reality, the site's worth really comes down to how much someone else is willing to pay for it.

But as for appraising a website (or domain name) there are a few paid services that come to mind like the one at sedo.com, the one at moniker.com. Here's an article that gets into the details about valuing a website: Stuntdubl Business Search Marketing Consulting Website Value 101 - How to Appraise a Website

If you're looking for fun type tools where you can type in a domain name to get a number based on a variety of factors (which may not necessarily be based in reality), there are a few of those that I've seen like:

Website Value Calculator » What is YOUR site worth?

and:

Website Value Calculator - What is your website worth?


----------

